# Venison steak with creamed cheese wrapped in bacon



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I just did some experimenting and discovered this recipe is pretty dang good.

Venison steak pounded flat with a meat mallet.
Marinade in Zesty Italian Dressing for a minimum of 1/2 hour (I left mine 2 hours)
Season to taste.
Cover with a liberal layer of creamed cheese, as much as you would peanut butter on your bread, maybe even a bit thicker.
Roll it up in a tight roll.
Wrap with bacon and pin with toothpick. Some of my steaks required wrapping two different directions to keep the cheese inside the wrap.

Grill over medium heat on your bbq. You have to stay with it, as the bacon grease catches fire and you don't want the meat to sit in the flames, so move them around. The goal at this point is to crisp up the bacon all around the wrap. This is not a quick and easy part, it does take some time to get done.

Serve with baked potato and veggies.

These steaks do not require any sort of sauce, ketsup or anything else. They are the best I have made to date. Very good!
Enjoy!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow!


There goes my diet!


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm gonna try this! Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds awesome thanks for posting. 8)


----------

